# Perdido River Specs 1/14/2012



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

I've been down with a bad foot the last 3 weeks and couldn't get out because my boat is equipped with a hot-foot. To the rescue was a friend who said I could sit in the back of his boat and we could get after them. We headed to Perdido yesterday afternoon, gettting to our spot about 1pm. We fished until about 4:30 then headed in. In all we caught 20+ speckled trout, 1 red, 1 bass, and 1 flounder. We brought home 2 limits of specs, the bass, and the flounder. Not to bad for an afternoon with winds about 15 mph (we fought it the whole time). Here are a couple of pics of the 5 I kept, all in the 16-18 inch range. Had one good trout about 3 lbs my friend caught. These fish came from the same bay I found them in back on New Years Eve! Forgot my camera so no on the water pics this time.


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice catch, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

congrats man nice haul...


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Great looking Specks, very clean and healthy looking !!


----------

